# This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Ple



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Someone please help me. I tried some of the things ive seen on here and none of them seem to work 

when i start up my computer once the desk top show up i get error box This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator.

also when i click on an application in my programs same thing also i cant use run or boot to ms dos cause of this 
please help


----------



## Len_25 (Jun 21, 2003)

This may work.
Open up regedit and browse to-
MyComputer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\InternetExplorer\Restrictions
If you have in the right hand column -

NoBrowserOptions "1" delete it.

As always, back up your registery before making any changes!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download HiJackThis. Use Winzip to unzip it, then install and run it. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post. Most of what it finds is harmless, so do not do anything yet. Someone will be glad to help you sort out any of the baddies that may be in there.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

I can not run regedit ( can can find the file but can not run it )
please help me more


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Post the HijackThis Scanlog first of all.

What exactly happens when you try to run regedit, do you get a "cancelled" message?

And if you cannot post the Scanlog, please tell us what Windows version this is and when the problem began.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes i get the restricted cancelled messege when i hit enter

Im Using windows 98 The problem started after my computer automatically reset( restored) itself to an older verison 
so when that happen i had to reinstall a program(cable modem)
then once i restarted thats when i started getting error boxes of remind.exe. ... can not find the file , could not load remind.exe specified in win.ini file, cyxid98.exe access to specified device, path,or file denied, can not find cyxid98, the restriction ... cancelled error box. Then once it does all that i only have the background and a cursor no icons aand no tool bar 
Also ive tried to start in ms dos so i can restore computer setting i can not do that either 
i hope this will he you help me i will forever grateful 
thanks in advance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

By restored to an earlier version, do you mean there was a registry error and Windows restored a previous registry?

This can be hard to resolve cleanly since you must have had Scanregistry disabled in msconfig and there were no recent registries to restore. Windows chose a very old one and it has meant that programs installed since that original registry need to be reinstalled.

If you want to determine what registries may be available for restoration (you can boot to a DOS prompt rather than choose "restart...."). Use the Find utility and enter:

*rb** and note all the entries and dates found in the c:\windows\sysbckup folder

Are you able to post a HijackThis scanlog?

I'm going to attach a file here that may remove the registry restrictions if it executes properly, but will not resolve the other problems.

Download it to your desktop. Right click on it and completely delete the current name and rename it undorestrictions.reg

Once it has a .reg extension you should see a green registry icon. Double click that and confirm the merge to the registry.

Hopefully at least the restrictions will be removed.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Ok ive tried everything youve said i first had to copy them to a cd so i could transfer the files to my computer when i tried the undo file once i got it to the desktop files and renamed it i came out undorestrictions.reg.txt and i completing deleted the name. Also at the moment im using a different computer when i look at the file on this computer is shows up as undorestrictions.txt but on my computer it show up undorestrictions( and i even tried making the properties the same didnt help. so that did not work . As for the hijack this the only way i was able to unzip it was a went to the task scheduler in the tool bar and and add the unzip file from the cd to open when i log on so i got it to unzip but i can not install the program(Wait!) had a brainstorm i went in and add the hijackthis.exe to the task scheduler and it worked i clicked but now i can not copy paste or rather show you what came up because i have no way of transfer the file to this pc Please help me some how maybe tell what to look for or something 

thanks in advance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

first open the file in notepad, since it has a text extension it should do that automatically.

In the "Save As File Type" box be sure ALL FILES is selected.
Then completely backspace over the name and name it undorestrictions.reg and save it.

You can save the log as a text file to a floppy disk and copy it to the system you are on and then copy/paste or upload it here

On the computer where the file is just showing as undorestrictions, go to Folder Options > View and make sure "hide extensions" for known file types is NOT checked.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

ok please dont get frustrated with me 
no im using win98 
and i can not use my floppy its broke sorry i want help so bad i would be willing to type that whole page 
so what do i do ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you can't use a broken floppy. I don't know how you are going to get it off that system if it doesn't have internet access.

Did loss of internet access occur with the original problem? What errors do you get there?

Also do that search for rb* files and let me know the dates and names that come up in the c:\windows\sysbckup folder.

Try the renaming process again using the new instructions. Make sure Hide File extensions is not checked in Folder Options View first.

Win98 should not be so hard to rename this properly.

I'm going offline for a few hours but will be back later this afternoon Pacific Standard Time and see if there is any progress.

Also let me know what reinstallation media you have for the Win98 system. Do you have a Microsoft CD and Product Key?

Don't worry about my endurance; if there's any hope at all I'll stick it out as long as I get responses from you. Could be a hundred posts or more, it's happened many times.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

well i think i found the files you told me to find

they were rbad.cab 7/30/03,rboo1.cab08/11/03,rb00408/10/03,rb000.cab8/13/03,rb00508/12/03,rb003.cab08/09/03 

i have the recovery disk and companion cd if you talking about t the key outside of the comes with the microsoft book yes i believe i do at home 

well no not exactly i had log off to play the sims and when i restarted thats when i had to reinstall the cable modem software


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

yummeve...

Can you boot the pc and hold down the Ctrl key and choose Step - By - Step Confirmation ?

When you get to the like where it asks to process the remind.exe and cyxid98.exe choose no, and see if it helps...

*cyxid98.exe * this one looks like a trojan, *remind.exe * this one could be as well...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok from what I can see there is a registry that was replaced due to damage dated July 30'th (7/30/03) and there are 5 subsequent registries, all good, from 8/09 to 8/13

(do you have Winzip or another zip program on this system by the way)

Was the problem that happened on 7/30 ? We could try reconstructing and fixing that registry. If the problem happened after that, then it's no sweat just to restore one of those "good" registries.

Now, by "recovery" disk, is this a Microsoft system CD or a vendor's "recovery" disk? Is this a Compaq or HP or other system that does not include MS CDs?

Did you make any progress on renaming the undorestrictions file? Nothing really should be getting in the way of that, especially in Win98.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

ok i try the ctrl didnt work . yes i hae winzip im i really cant recall what happen i mostly restore when im having problems with files or my system This problem happened this week which would have been like around 8/11/03
it is An Nec (Packard Bell Product )
The disk i have are master recovery cd and companion cd(contains nec ready library windows98 and installation files)

yes i was able to rename it BUT when it came to double clicking it i recieve the restriction messege 
Thanks for being so patient 
Im very set on getting this fix cause i use my computer for everything 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, here are two things I'd like you to try; for preliminaries create a folder on the c: drive named "backups", then copy all of those rb cab files to it for safe keeping; they get overwritten when using scanreg /restore

Once they are copied (not moved), go to Start > Shutdown and select "restart" (not restart in ms-dos mode)

Press and hold the ctrl key promptly on restarting; you should get a "boot menu".

Select the "command prompt" option. At the c:> prompt enter:

scanreg /restore

try selecting one of the registries that predates the problem. You will not see the rbbad.cab file there but you should see the ones before 8/11 such as 8/9 and 8/10

Try one of those.

Also try downloading this file and copying over; it does not need to be renamed. Perhaps you won't get the restriction message when trying to run it. It is meant to remove that particular restriction:

http://www.winguides.com/downloads/unlock.reg

>> right click on it and select "save target as"

If the above registry file runs, then the other one should as well afterwards.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

ok i copy the files but the ctrl at boot doesnt work 
all ive been getting since this start happening is the option of esc or f2 for setup 

i was able to get that file on my computer but can not run that file either 
do you need to place it in a certain place ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You got the same restriction message with that file as well? Very odd.

If ctrl does not work, try f8 instead, you need to tap this about once a second as soon as reboot begins.

If no luck with that, go to start>run and enter *msconfig* click the Advanced tab and check "enable startup menu". This will have to be unchecked later.

Let's try to do a registry restore before any other tricks; there is also a way to do it in DOS, but hopefully a restoration will work. I don't know how all those restrictions really could have gotten there though unless a trojan or virus did it.

I'm not sure what you mean about f2 for setup. Is there anything else to the message, and is that message only occuring when you try to use the ctrl key? Or do you get it on every boot? If the latter, there is some BIOS configuration problem and you may need to use f2 and reload the BIOS defaults; but we'll cross that bridge later.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

ok i was able to get the msconfig which is called sys config utility right? so i check what you said now what ? as far the f2 when it boots i shows mouse detected keyboard detected something somethign about the disk drives also it says error a drive which doesnt work then it give me the option to ecs or push f2 for the setup and yes i get this everytime i boot up


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

After making the change in msconfig restart and you should get the Boot Menu after doing the 'esc' routine.

The message may be referring to your a:> drive; but let's address that later, you can watch the screen carefully and get the full message as well this time. You only need to copy what you see when it pauses for a command from you.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

well when i restarted it still would not work and now during the boot process i see a messege that says 'invalid setting in the msdos.sys file orig_diag_bootmenu=1

Also now my computer is in the Safe Mode im not getting the cyxid error file but i am still getting the restriction error when i try to use anything 
Any last advice for the day since i have to go home soon ive been working on this all day but i will check back soon


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Aslo THankkkkkkkk you very much in advance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First let's be clear about what you mean by "still would not work". You checked 'enable startup menu' in msconfig advanced and restarted.

Did you ever get the boot menu with the numbered options? If command prompt doesn't work, use "safe mode command prompt" instead.

Find msdos.sys in the c:> directory. right click on it and select "properties" and make sure it does not have a "read only" attribute. Then use Notepad to open it

Look for a line which includes this:

orig_diag_bootmenu=1

Just delete that line (and nothing else) and close the file, accept the change when prompted, and try again to restart as directed.

Also look for a line that reads:

Bootkeys=0

and delete that if present or change it to Bootkeys=1

for ref: http://www.security-tips.com/commands-msdos-sys.htm


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Ok i finally fixed half of my problem so im back online but still having some problems. When i click on Tweak Ui in my control panel i get the messege "Tweak UI has bee diabled by your adminstator" And when i click on BDE adminstrator in my control panel i get no response. Also im still not able to prompt ms dos 
but everything else seems to be working ok 
thanks in advance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to see you back.

Do other Control Panel items open without error?

Can you give us a copy/paste of a HijackThis Scanlog now?

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

And are you able to run *regedit* without getting a restriction message?


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes everything esle seems to work 
as for regedit i was able to run it right before i fix everything but i just tried it and i cant run it i get the restriction messege
and here is the scan log

This v1.96.0
Scan saved at 7:02:56 PM, on 8/20/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IRIS\ANTIVIRUS\WIMMUN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cnn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "c:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: iRiS AntiVirus Active Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\iRiS\AntiVirus\WIMMUN32.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - User Startup: iRiS AntiVirus Active Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\iRiS\AntiVirus\WIMMUN32.exe
O4 - User Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .aspx: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Put a check in this entry in HijackThis and click "fix checked"

O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1

Does regedit run now?

Also run *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab.

Do you see an UNchecked entry for ScanRegistry there? If yes, put a check in it; this is very important in creating registry backups.

How did you "fix" things to get this far?


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

once i deleted that i let me run the regedit as well as the tweak ui So how do i keep it that way
As for the unchecked scanreg i didnt not see anything like that and everything was checked 

Well for one i ran the hijack and i just checked everything and fixed it and the only other thing i did before everything started working is a imported those to files you gave me the undorestriction and unlock.reg files you gave me. Also i reinstall windows, and also ran the system file checker


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It will stay that way unless you change it.

However we need to get ScanRegistry back into msconfig for you.

Can you follow the instructions in this post? Let me know what steps you might have trouble with:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=586210#post586210

Once complete, you should see the entry there and it should be checked.

By the way in Settings > folder options > view, you must ensure that "hide file extensions" is NOT checked or you may have trouble renaming files correctly.


----------



## yummeve (Aug 16, 2003)

ok got it ! i download the file at the bottom double click .......
and now its showing in the msconfig
thanks
so now how do i fix the msdos


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Could you clarify the problem you are having with that? Is it that "restart in ms-dos mode" does not appear on the shutdown menu?

If so, run *regedit* and click Edit > Find. Enter *norealmode* and hit Find Next.

Right click on and delete any hits you get; hit f3 to continue the search until complete.


----------

